# Trekchick at Stowe 12/11-14



## Trekchick (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll be at Stowe for ESA from the 11th through the 14th of December.  I'll be tied up on Saturday and Sunday but if some AZ'ers wanted to meet up on Fri or Monday, that wouldn't suck.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2009)

Wish I could join you!


----------



## Ski Diva (Dec 8, 2009)

I may be there, too, but just on Friday.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 8, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'll be at Stowe for ESA from the 11th through the 14th of December. *I'll be tied up on Saturday and Sunday* but if some AZ'ers wanted to meet up on Fri or Monday, that wouldn't suck.


 
Hell I'll show up just to see that! 

Br-wow Chock-a Wow Wow!!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 8, 2009)

If Sundown doesnt open Im heading up somewhere....Gotta wait and see

steveo


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2009)

C'mon, guys! This is a rare East Coast appearance by Trekchick herself!


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 8, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Hell I'll show up just to see that!
> 
> Br-wow Chock-a Wow Wow!!


This reminds me of a joke my baby sister told me.......
What are the sexiest animals in the barn yard?

















Brooooown chicken  Brown Cow.


Ugh, I know its bad, but ........:roll:

anyway, if anyone is planning on hitting Stowe, pm me and I'll give you my cell number to touch base.
I'll also have my lap top with me so I'll be checking back here to see who's in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2009)

Not going, but have fun!


----------



## Philpug (Dec 9, 2009)

Will be there Sun/Mon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 9, 2009)

TC  have a great time.

  The Queen and i are involved with a few Xmas parties fri and sat nites  so we're place bound


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

ya know, work just keeps getting in the way!   Trying to finish off things before a 2 week shutdown - planning on some turns then.  Plus shamelessly waiting for conditions to improve....  
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 11, 2009)

Maine-bound this weekend. Enjoy Stowe!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 12, 2009)

Good chance I will be there monday...the plan is to hit  either MRG or the Bush tomorrow and maybe Jay or stowe monday

steveo


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmmmmm.......MRG? Interesting.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like the ESA Stowe will have decent conditions this year. Have fun


----------



## bigbog (Dec 14, 2009)

Hope you had a great wkend *T*, once my financials improve might get out West for one of the Epic parties...


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 14, 2009)

The weekend was Great and I totally rocked my new ski outfit!!






If you saw me, you know it.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

You are no wallflower!!!  Love it!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2009)

TC  u and that outfit ROCK !!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> TC u and that outfit ROCK !!


Um, I know I should shut up but..... Is that what's in style now?


----------



## bigbog (Dec 15, 2009)

..Ditto..u and that outfit _Rock_.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 15, 2009)

billski said:


> Um, I know I should shut up but..... Is that what's in style now?


In Style?  Not sure how to gage that, but I think those pants are fun!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> In Style? Not sure how to gage that, but I think those pants are fun!


 
My wife tells me I'm out of touch with current styles, so I'm just askin'....


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 16, 2009)

My husband is not terribly fond of my ski pants, and Philpug made some snide comment about them, but  DanEgan and his brother Mike both thought they were rockin!

Fortunate for me, my husband is not my fashion compass


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2009)

Where's the TR?  One line and a pic != TR...



Trekchick said:


> The weekend was Great and I totally rocked my new ski outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

